# First Time Cycle  Need some expert advice please :)



## ixkmanxi (Oct 6, 2013)

I am a first time poster and trying to prepare for my first cycle.  I apologize up front for all the information I am about to give you, but I want to be safe and I feel that more info = better results.

My Stats:
34 years old
6'2 180 pounds
20% body fat  (use skin fold test)

I have always been 'athletic' build (Tall and slim)

Goals
Build lean muscle lose belly fat (doesnt everyone want that? LOL)

Experience
I played baseball all my life, up through college and some minor ball.  Those days are behind me now.  During those baseball playing years, I was a pitcher and was focused on upper legs, core, and lower back.  I would like to now bulk up my chest and just fill out all around.  I have been lifting heavy for 2 months and see a lot of changes in my body, but I am wanting to speed it up.

I am currently taking beyond Raw reloaded multipak (GNC Beyond RAW? RE-LOADED? - RAW HARDCORE - GNC)
Diet
I eat 6 times a day.  
7:30 am  Half bowl of oatmeal - scoup of whey protein on top and glass of skim milk.  (multi vitiman and fish oil)
10:30 am can of pink salmon and brown rice.  Take the 2 while pills and tan pill
11:45 pre workout drink
12:00 - 1:30 workout  drink bcaa while working out
1:45 Drink whey protein  take the brown pill
3:00 eat grilled chicken / smoked salmon / tilapia with brown rice or whole wheat whole grain bread / rye bread/ pumpernickle bread (any of that combination)
6:00 eat again mix and match from above meal
9:00 casien protein  take the 2 red pills

I drink water all day.  I do not drink anything except water - protein - skim milk.

Now why I am here:

I recently bought:
Halo Extreme (Amazon.com: Hal0 Extreme: Health & Personal Care)
Advanced Cycle support (Amazon.com: Hal0 Extreme: Health & Personal Care)
Ultra Male (Amazon.com: Ultra Male Rx by IronMagLabs, 60 capsules: Health & Personal Care)
Ostra Rx (Amazon.com: Osta Rx by IronMagLbas,90 Capsules: Health & Personal Care)

This is where I really need expert advice:

Depending on what forum you read, or where you search on the internet there are tons of stacks / ways to take all of these.  I want to be 100% sure I am taking them in the right order with the correct dosage to get the best out of the products.
I want to get another bottle of Halo and go 6 weeks.
Something like 50/75/75/75/75/75  taking 2 pills the fist week (7:30 am - 7:30 pm) and on weeks 2 - 6 taking 2 pills 7:30 am - 1 pill 7:30 pm
ACS 1 pill 7:30 am - 1 pill 7:30 pm
Ultra Male 1 pill at 10:30 am

Can someone give me more advice on anything else I need to add?  When to take the Ostra (should I take Ostra with it) do I need a SERM.  Please give me the name of the sup and any advice on how I should take it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 6, 2013)

shouldn't need anything else halo is mild


----------



## Sickofskinny (Oct 6, 2013)

^^this^^ Halo is a very mild compound, which is why some women use it as well. Your stack and schedule looks good.


----------



## ixkmanxi (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks
I dont need anything post cycle. Test E or anything else that I am reading?


----------



## Iz_vivit (Oct 7, 2013)

ixkmanxi said:


> Thanks
> I dont need anything post cycle. Test E or anything else that I am reading?



Test E would not be for post cycle my friend.


----------



## chold (Oct 7, 2013)

Test-E is for  'OC' (i.e. on cycle)

with your proposed 'cycle,' you could probably get away with just using e-control rx for pct


----------



## ixkmanxi (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  After doing more reading and looking at more stacks, I found this:

[h=2]Product Description[/h]*Complete Stack:*
 Halo Extreme - 1 bottle
 Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 1 bottle
 E-Control Rx 2.0 - 1 bottle
 Ultra Male Rx - 1 bottle
 Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 1 bottle


*FIRST 4 WEEKS: 
*Halo Extreme - 2 caps daily (1 cap taken two times daily)
 Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily
 Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
 Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily*
 ---------------------------------- 
LAST 4 WEEKS: 
*Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily
 Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
 Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily
 E-Control Rx 2.0 - 3 caps daily




Also reading other forums, I have seen that others have bought 2 bottles of Halo and ran them 6 weeks at 75mg(3 caps daily)
My question is do you see anything wrong with the above cycle the way it is built if I add another bottle and run 3 caps for 6 weeks.
Do I need a SERM?  I found this webpage: Buy Clomid Clomiphene Online Without Prescriptions. No Prescription Needed. Only $0.69. Order Clomid Clomiphene Online Without Prescriptions. Cheap Clomid Clomiphene Online No Prescription.   Should I buy the Clomid 25mg and run it with the PCT 4 weeks at 50/50/25/25?

Breaking it all down it would look like this:

*FIRST 4 WEEKS: 
*Halo Extreme - 3 caps daily (2 caps at 7:30 am and 1 cap at 7:30 pm)
 Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily  (should i take 3 a day with breakfast lunch dinner)
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily (should i take 3 a day with breakfast lunch dinner)*
 ---------------------------------- 
LAST 4 WEEKS: 
*Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily
 Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
 Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily
 E-Control Rx 2.0 - 3 caps daily

SERM....?  Clomid 2 pills 50/50 1 pill 25/25

Thoughts????


----------



## ixkmanxi (Oct 7, 2013)

Other thoughts

Would this be better?


*FIRST 6 WEEKS:*
Halo Extreme - 3 caps daily (2 caps taken 7:30 am 1 cap taken 7:30 pm)
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily (do i need to take 3 times a day)
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily (do i need to take 3 times a day?)

---------------------------------- 

*LAST 4 WEEKS:*
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily
E-Control Rx - 3 caps daily (last 3 weeks) 

SERM?....   Clomid 50/50/50/25?


----------

